# disassembly of a Parker Hale 270 winchester



## titanite (Nov 20, 2005)

Hello,
Looking to remove the trigger from this rifle. My dad had some work done on it and need to do some more. We have tried to remove from the bottom after all the retaining bolts had been removed...with no luck. Also tried to pull up out of the stock. He is thinking the guy may have glued it in after re-bedding it. Does anyone know for sure if it comes out the bottom or does the whole barrel and action come out the top? Does anyone know where I could find a schematic ?
Thanks a lot
T


----------

